# Last Letter Game



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok so this is an old one, basically the idea is you have to create a new word using the last TWO letters of the previous word.

For Example

Candle

Lead


I think I'll see if a spin on this works....


All words must be reptile related


You CAN use two words, but the following post must start with the last two letters of the second word.

So let's start with :

Savannah Monitor


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheated... Tortoise ....


----------



## james.w (Mar 2, 2011)

Since Montana cheated... i'll go with Draco's word

Ornate Monitor


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Ornitholestes.....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

EStivation


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

onyx [basking rock ] 

Find one that starts with yx[Ha Ha Ha !!!]


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

yx chromasome


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

So there ! LOL


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

Melinus


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it was xy [the first thing I thought of ] 

That`s ok tho ...

USB [port for downloading pictures of your reptile??

SB..


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

Sbrinz

a type of cheese could be fed to a tegu as a treat.

(It is XY, but only because that's preference because of the way our letters are arranged in the alphabet, no set rule)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

New Zealand giant rabbit ... 

Feeder for large reptile ... 

{ there are no English words that start with NZ]


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

Itchy


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Hy is easy is there any one else that would giv it a try ???


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 3, 2011)

Hypo as in hypo hog island boa.


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2011)

Pothos


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

Osteoblast


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 3, 2011)

Stereochil*us* marginatus (Many lined skink). Don't know if that counts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

U.S. department of reptiles ..


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2011)

Escargot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Othnielia...


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ian...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 3, 2011)

Animal


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Alligator


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2011)

Ornate box turtle


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 3, 2011)

Lemon Blast Mojave


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegetarian (as in russian tortise)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Anchiceratops


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

psittiacosis


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Ischisaurus..

Ha you get the US..


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Ustulate

What could happen in the event of enclosure fire


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Terrapin


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

incubation


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Ono Yoko ...

A Japanese beetle ???


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Kotasaurus

You get US again !!

snicker snicker !!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Usneaceae

Something an extremely cold iguana might eat


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

You are making up words .........


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Aeolosaurus........


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

no I'm not LOL google it


Noun 1. Usneaceae - fruticose lichens having prostrate or erect or pendulous thalli: genera Usnea, Evernia, Ramalina, Alectoria
family Usneaceae
fungus family - includes lichen families
division Lichenes, Lichenes - comprising the lichens which grow symbiotically with algae; sometimes treated as an independent group more or less coordinate with algae and fungi
genus Usnea, Usnea - widely distributed lichens usually having a greyish or yellow pendulous freely branched thallus
Evernia, genus Evernia - lichens of the family Usneaceae having a pendulous or shrubby thallus
genus Ramalina, Ramalina - shrubby lichens of the family Usneaceae having a flattened thallus
Alectoria, genus Alectoria - lichens having dark brown erect or pendulous much-branched cylindrical thallus


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Usnea barbata


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Tarantula 

A bug often kept by reptile nerds ...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 4, 2011)

Last stop (for the tarantula) :Squish:


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 5, 2011)

Opthamologist.....

for the nearsighted tortise


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Stilosorna Extenuatum


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 7, 2011)

ummmmm


what I do when my reptile has issues.


----------



## abelart (Mar 14, 2011)

The Animal related game are mentioned below.
(1) Cat Dress up: Dress up and choose accessories for this funny cat. 
(2) Dog Dress Up Game
(3) Cannon Dog
(4) Net Pet
(5) Easter Bunny Games Easter Bunny Games


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I dressed some of the dogs up to look like the Easter Bunny ....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Montanna......how much would you charge me for a flemmish giant?


----------

